# Red hot exhaust/muffler



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

When it's starts getting dark I've always noticed a little red glow to muffler, but lately it seems to be getting a bit redder than usual and I notice it even when it's still pretty light out, even under light use. 
What could cause my exhaust to run hotter?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It could be caused by a restriction in the muffler/pipe,preventing the exhaust from flowing out as fast as it should.
You'll see this on cars/trucks that have a plugged catalytic converter.
Normally,you'll have some red color,close to the engine , but,if it gets bright enough to see in daylight,or is extending farther out,check the muffler/pipe.
Also,if the exhaust pipe , or muffler were changed to a smaller pipe,or a muffler that is restrictive,it will do it.
The condition,if not cured,can cause valve / engine problems.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

It can also be cause by a fuel mixture that is on the lean side.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I think OldBuzzard may be on to it. I know in small engines, if the mixture is too lean the muffler will turn cherry red. Had that happen to a few units over the years. Running too much alcohol in the fuel can do that too, as it can cause a lean mixture with older engines. You can try backing out the mixture screws maybe 1/4 of a turn at a time until it either starts running rough or the redness in the muffler goes away. You definitely don't want to run it long if the muffler is turning red because that means the exhaust valves are likely to burn up or warp. About the only other thing besides a plugged exhaust as John said, would be loading the tractor down too far for too long. We turned a few mufflers cherry red on the dyno in college trying to do load tests on some of the school's tractors. They were barking like crazy and bogging for quite some time before the exhaust got that hot, though.


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

I'll give the fuel mixture a try. It's a 2" exhaust that comes straight up through the hood. It should be flowing plenty for that little motor. 
My brother suggested my timing may be a tad retarded. I recently switched from fuel with ethanol to Non-Ethanol premium. Not sure if that would have any effect?


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

OldBuzzard said:


> It can also be cause by a fuel mixture that is on the lean side.


That is also what I was going to suggest.


----------

